# looks like a good weekend to go out



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

in the 40's with a north wind under 10mph saturday. after 2 days of rain the deer should be up and moving. I think i am going to nix my plans of goose hunting and hit it hard this weekend


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Good luck.


----------



## mlrusch (Oct 28, 2006)

I've got that itch also. I think I will forgo the opener of waterfowl in Minnesota. Grab my bow and head for a tree. :thumb:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Yea, I think it will def be a good weekend for sure. Ill be heading out tonight since I'm working this weekend, but might make the drive again tomorrow morn. We'll see... I'm not seeing deer, so its hard to justify spending the gas money before they start getting amped up for the rut.


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Hope for cloud cover, full moon on Saturday.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nothin again today. My *** is out until at least the 15th. Screw this not seein deer crap... I'm probably out until the third week of Oct when they should be lookin a little. I'm really getting frustrated at this point. I haven't seen a deer yet... Gettin out would require work for the next two weeks anyway. I'll probably just throw that extra week in so I can go out and do some calling...


----------



## Mandanhouse (Mar 31, 2009)

Saw a doe and her little nubbin fawn last night. He's got a bog boy attitude as he worked over a sapling at 10 yards. Then they left.

This old Roman nosed bitty and her two offspring strolled in. I'm pretty sure she's the same old witch that busted me several times last year. She was twitchy, but I got under her radar. Her two progeny went right to Junior's rub. They walked right beneath me.

All three of these little ones were not much bigger than my Lab.

I'm prone to pass a doe with something at her side.

Wondering who might have made that rub in the first place, or who else may be using it?

Any thoughts, suggestions?


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Yea, shoot that old wiley doe... She'll pick you off before any mature buck will...


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Went out this morning, just as I thought. Two nice bucks in the ditch 1/2 mile from my stand headed right for it, *in the dark*. I turned around and went duck hunting, didn't want to blow them out of there bedding area. I hate the moon! bring on the rut.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I was out on patrol last night and saw more deer moving last evening than any other day this year. Saw some nice bucks to boot. Wish I had called in sick, should have been up in my stand. I have mon. and tues. off hopefully they will still be moving.


----------



## Mandanhouse (Mar 31, 2009)

This wind is crazy! Because of the setup and terrain, I can only hunt a E/NE E/SE or E wind.

I'm out of it for the forseeable future!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Mandanhouse said:


> This wind is crazy! Because of the setup and terrain, I can only hunt a E/NE E/SE or E wind.
> 
> I'm out of it for the forseeable future!


Sounds like you should stop setting up for easterly winds!

N, NW, and W my friend.

And one or two stands for those dreaded southerlies early in the season.


----------



## Mandanhouse (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice tip...but I'm on my own land, at the base of a big hill - washout. There are no other trees to put my stand. The trail is to my east, and I have no other option. Literally...but once rifle season starts, the deer pack my area because of low pressure.

I should set up for a W NW wind...but I'd be looking at a literal dirt wall.

I'm just whining.

My biggest challenge is patience!


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm having a hard time picturing your setup.

Is a ground blind an option to get into position for a N or W wind? How about a tripod (or home-built permanent stand)?

The hill is going to make it tough, but making sure your scent blows over their heads can be useful (albeit far from fool-proof).

We've got one spot where it's nearly impossible to get into and out of without getting winded unless the wind is from the south or east. The plot is in the middle of a 2x2 section and we're surrounded by other people's land. Our only access is from one prairie trail. I definitely feel your pain on not being able to hunt a productive spot unless the wind's just right.


----------



## Mandanhouse (Mar 31, 2009)

There is no other option.

It's practically a deer pipeline, and just 140 yards from home....

I've hunted it for three years - and with any wind without any westward direction...I can kill deer.


----------

